# Didn't get paid today :(



## justin_uberX_seattle

Hey all,

Last weekend was my first time "ubering" around. I took fares on Friday and Saturday, received my weekly email on my last weekends trips and assumed all was well. Today I open my account to find no money had been deposited. What gives? I know I made the pay period cutoff, I've put my banking info in the vault, did I miss something? 

Another thing, Uber sent me a phone before I had even used uploaded registration and NY vehicle inspection, I understand there is a deposit for the phone?? I was NEVER informed of this, at least not directly by Uber. I also never received an invoice with my commission on it, its not in the invoices tab. I'm confused . Anyone offer up some suggestions?


----------



## SeahawkTim

Hey Justin. I know there were a couple weeks when my payment was delayed by a day because of some issues with the payout service. But they should've sent you an e-mail if there was some sort of technical difficulty on their end.


----------



## Joanne

I always get an email on Tuesday that my invoice is ready and deposits made on Thursday. Perhaps they weren't able to verify your bank acct info in time.


----------



## Django

Is it possible your phone deposit negated your potential pay? If you can't figure it out - email them! Im not in Seattle so I cant speak to if payments have been made on time there.


----------



## justin_uberX_seattle

Thanks for the reply folks. Yeah I was wondering if they took my phone deposit out even though I never heard anything about it nor anything about getting paid anything lol


----------



## Mika

Justin, did they deposit a couple of pennies in your account to verify the transaction would go through? Check to see if you have that deposit, also because I worked in the banking industry sometimes it depends on your bank when they post the payment. For example, on my main job I split my payroll check between my credit union and a major bank, my payroll hits my credit union on Tuesdays, and it hits the major bank on Wednesdays.


----------



## justin_uberX_seattle

Mika said:


> Justin, did they deposit a couple of pennies in your account to verify the transaction would go through? Check to see if you have that deposit, also because I worked in the banking industry sometimes it depends on your bank when they post the payment. For example, on my main job I split my payroll check between my credit union and a major bank, my payroll hits my credit union on Tuesdays, and it hits the major bank on Wednesdays.


I found this:

04/30/2014 ACH CreditRasier AR Verify $0.01


----------



## Mika

Well you need to contact them ASAP!!! Also I didn't have to pay a phone deposit for my phone, it would seem kinda shady of them if they didn't mention a deposit to you, and then charge you one.


----------



## justin_uberX_seattle

yeah, i emailed someone yesterday. waiting to hear back. still no payment today.


----------



## LookyLou

It is my understanding that there is a $300.00 phone deposit in Seattle. They have told me that it would be deducted from my earnings in 2 payments the first two weeks. They have not implemented the $10.00 per week phone usage charge in Seattle at this point.

How is business Ubering on the East Side?


----------



## justin_uberX_seattle

LookyLou said:


> It is my understanding that there is a $300.00 phone deposit in Seattle. They have told me that it would be deducted from my earnings in 2 payments the first two weeks. They have not implemented the $10.00 per week phone usage charge in Seattle at this point.
> 
> How is business Ubering on the East Side?


I never personally went into the office and was never told about a deposit. It makes sense but seems unfair at this point.

Uber on the eastside is pretty good. Tonight I was heading into Mill Creek and got hailed to Everett mall way to take a man to the airport. Then went up to Bellevue to chill, caught another fare from Kirkland to downtown Kirkland, then another to Seattle and then from Seattle to Bellevue.

All in all a 200 dollar night and I was able to stay away from downtown. Trying to get the people going into Seattle and such. Now, I have no idea what someone makes staying downtown, perhaps you could enlighten me!


----------



## LookyLou

justin_uberX_seattle said:


> I never personally went into the office and was never told about a deposit. It makes sense but seems unfair at this point.
> 
> Uber on the eastside is pretty good. Tonight I was heading into Mill Creek and got hailed to Everett mall way to take a man to the airport. Then went up to Bellevue to chill, caught another fare from Kirkland to downtown Kirkland, then another to Seattle and then from Seattle to Bellevue.
> 
> All in all a 200 dollar night and I was able to stay away from downtown. Trying to get the people going into Seattle and such. Now, I have no idea what someone makes staying downtown, perhaps you could enlighten me!


Justin,

I don't currently drive for UberX. I've been driving for Sidecar for a few weeks. Much smaller user base than Uber unfortunately. The newly introduced Sidecar marketplace app seems superior for both drivers and riders to Uber and Lyft, but there are just not enough users at this point. Really the only place to get rides pretty consistently with Sidecar is downtown, Capitol Hill, University district etc. and then the only really busy times are Fri, Sat nights. So lots of driving downtown which I really don't like. Capitol hill is a zoo on those weekend nights with people darting out from between cars, jaywalking on narrow streets and usually heavily intoxicated. So you have to be very careful and it's nerve racking. Most Sidecar riders seem to be students and very young professionals. Not much in the middle age or older crowd.

I will probably finish my signup for UberX this week. I would really prefer to drive mostly in the South end and East side and less downtown. My car is big and more suited to longer trips in less congested areas.

You should probably signup for Sidecar as I can see it would be a good secondary ride source for UberX drivers. You will really like the versatility and control you have to setup your own pricing, pickup radius, minimum fare and even drop off radius if you prefer. Also their rating system is 100% better than Uber. It is also very easy to get signed up and going. I signed up on Thursday night and was driving the very next night. If you feel inclined, you can use my *Sidecar referral code: MATT1475* and we will both get $50.00 bonus after your 10th ride. I know it's not $500.00 like Uber, but every bit helps.


----------



## justin_uberX_seattle

Intereting @LookyLou

BTW, still haven't heard back from Uber about my missing paycheck. Kinda getting annoyed


----------



## HDGator

From what I understand Uber had a hard time with the sheer number of fares from the three weekends of festivals in California. 
Coachella weekends 1 and 2 and also Stagecoach. I would like to know the number of trips they recorded each weekend.


----------



## Foluke

Hello you all. New driver here in Asheville. For some reason did not get paid. Emailed support and they're beating around the bush of course. Got my statement for over $100 and as usual it told me it would be paid by Thursday evening. It's now Friday morning still no moolah. Any help? The status says processed. I am college kid and really NEED that money. Also is there a number we can call in situations like this to speak to a real person or does Uber not care enough ?


----------



## Aerosly

For what it's worth, I'm a new driver in Orlando and I also did not get paid. I received the pay statement on Monday, the FAQ says payday is Thursday, and I did not get anything. 

I do not have an Uber phone, so no deposit. I have also verified all of my bank accounts, and no payment. Is there an issue? Who to contact?


----------



## A maxwell

justin_uberX_seattle said:


> Intereting @LookyLou
> 
> BTW, still haven't heard back from Uber about my missing paycheck. Kinda getting annoyed


I didn't get paid this week and so far I have only gotten a run around answer. I think this is complete be!


----------



## Uncle Artie

Sounds like Uber is a scam. We just drove for free. I have not been payed yet either.


----------



## ShanDroyd

any reslove to situation?
I was expecting my first check yesterday, and I have yet to get paid!
I can not find an email address to contact anyone to help!


----------



## Uber Wife

Reading these really make me angry. I haven't gotten paid for over a month. The Uber office in Boston don't care & just say, "We'll deposit tomorrow" "or on such and such day & still NOTHING. The manager is horrible & don't care to help. This is not the first time. At first, the payments were on time, after a few months there were times I didn't get paid for over two months. I'm done with this unprofessional company.


----------



## Ziggy

Uncle Artie said:


> Sounds like Uber is a scam. We just drove for free. I have not been payed yet either.


I got paid ... and have gotten paid every week for the past 6+ months. If you guys are new then send an email to [email protected] (replace XXX with your Uber city) ... I expect that it will take a day or two to fix your deposit. And if you want the best answer to your payroll question go to your local Uber office and talk to someone in person


----------



## Uber Wife

Do you not think this was done??? It takes them days to respond to drivers & when they do, they say they'll deposit it on such & such day and it doesn't happen. Then you emai them again & they say the same thing it they blame the bank or claim they have a new payroll system. The same goes if one goes in person. Then no payment for weeks / months . 

By the way, for some reason I don't believe you're really an Uber driver.


----------



## Uber Wife

@ Uncle artie
Do you not think this was done??? It takes them days to respond to drivers & when they do, they say they'll deposit it on such & such day and it doesn't happen. Then you email them again & they say the same thing or go low to blame the bank or claim they have a new payroll system. The same goes if one goes in person. Then no payment for weeks / months . Then payment goes through on time for a week then the cycle starts again

By the way, for some reason I don't believe you're really an Uber driver.


----------



## austinbob

I have my pay deposited into my savings account. Everything went smoothly until April. I just checked my bank today to see how it was doing and found that I haven't had a deposit since April 9th. Emailed Uber support and haven't heard anything at all.

Anyone have suggestions?


----------



## shamac03

justin_uberX_seattle said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Last weekend was my first time "ubering" around. I took fares on Friday and Saturday, received my weekly email on my last weekends trips and assumed all was well. Today I open my account to find no money had been deposited. What gives? I know I made the pay period cutoff, I've put my banking info in the vault, did I miss something?
> 
> Another thing, Uber sent me a phone before I had even used uploaded registration and NY vehicle inspection, I understand there is a deposit for the phone?? I was NEVER informed of this, at least not directly by Uber. I also never received an invoice with my commission on it, its not in the invoices tab. I'm confused . Anyone offer up some suggestions?


They also will not make payments to credit unions FYI


----------



## JimS

That's a random post for a months old thread. I hope these other posters got their resolve.

Yes - my welcome letter specifically said No Credit Unions or Savings Accounts, but many here have proven otherwise.


----------



## ATX 22

shamac03 said:


> They also will not make payments to credit unions FYI


They make payments to my credit union account just fine.


----------



## DB2448

austinbob said:


> I have my pay deposited into my savings account. Everything went smoothly until April. I just checked my bank today to see how it was doing and found that I haven't had a deposit since April 9th. Emailed Uber support and haven't heard anything at all.
> 
> Anyone have suggestions?


Class action lawsuit.


----------



## Jennstclair79

justin_uberX_seattle said:


> yeah, i emailed someone yesterday. waiting to hear back. still no payment today.


How do you email them ?? Can i have there email adress i have same issue thx


----------

